# Peggy Rockefeller Concert: Weiss-Kaplan-Stumpf Trio



## PeggyRockefellerConcerts (Jul 15, 2016)

The Rockefeller University is excited to announce the second concert of its 2016-2017 Peggy Rockefeller Concert season! Since its inception in 1958, the Peggy Rockefeller Concert Series has presented some of the best musicians from around the world. We also pride ourselves on giving many emerging and mid-career artists the opportunity to perform and our audiences the opportunity to hear them.

This year's series continues on November 3 with the Weiss-Kaplan-Stumpf Trio. Weiss-Kaplan-Stumpf Trio brings to each performance its distinctive fusion of authority and experience, energy, and passion. Originally founded in 2001, cellist Peter Stumpf joined the Trio in 2014. They have presented concerts throughout the United States, Europe, and the Middle East, including appearances at The Kennedy Center and Wigmore Hall in London. The Trio is frequently engaged to appear as soloists with Prague Chamber Orchestra, Santa Fe Symphony Orchestra, Bloomington Camerata, New Bedford Symphony, and Sioux City Symphony. The group is committed to new music, having commissioned many works including the 2015 world premiere of Michael Gilbertson's new concerto for trio and orchestra. They are well known to American radio audiences through nationwide broadcasts on shows such as NPR's Performance Today and WNYC's SoundCheck.

We are delighted to offer deeply discounted student tickets for just $10 each through Rockefeller's ticket subsidy program, and only $30 per person general admission. Please visit us at www.rockefeller.edu/peggy for more information about the concert series, including artists' bios, links to their websites, and an online ticket order form.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucky for those who lives in the neighbourhood.


----------

